# Eurokracy 2015 Photo thread



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

let's see what you've got!


----------



## mkv_thomas (Jan 8, 2014)

*Eurokracy coverage - friday - sunday*

Hey everyone, my Eurokracy coverage is up on my Flickr. 

Will also be featured on http://www.aesthetes.us later this week.


Feel free to repost, *BUT PLEASE TAG ME AS THE PHOTOGRAPHER! 

@mkv_thomas
@mkv_thomas
@mkv_thomas
@mkv_thomas
@mkv_thomas
@mkv_thomas*

If I see my photos being used with my being tagged and given credit I will report it

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

mkv_thomas said:


> Hey everyone, my Eurokracy coverage is up on my Flickr.
> 
> Will also be featured on http://www.aesthetes.us later this week.
> 
> ...



Can we use one of these pics as our header image for Facebook? The airplane one specifically.


----------



## mkv_thomas (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, sorry just saw this now!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Just seen this thread here are few of my photos:


----------



## wreseik (Apr 8, 2020)

Pretty awesome. Love this.
Thanks
liteblue


----------

